# Oil pressure?



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

what should i expect to see so far as oil pressure goes on my 86 n/a?

usually sits at about 15 pounds when idling and at 3Krpm in 5th it's at about 40 pounds

what does everyone else get?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's about right, but that gauge is probably not accurate.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

and the sending unit is notorious for going bad. but those numbers sound good.


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

When I start mine the oil pressure starts at 20-25 and gradually drops as I drive...usually down to 0 within 10 minutes. The oil light comes on sporatically at this point, flashing on and off with no distinct pattern. I did an oil flush and put fresh in there w/ new filter and got 30 lbs. Still drops and light still comes on. Is my pump going out? Is the pickup tube clogged? Are my bearings bad? Help...please! I don't wanna pull the entire engine!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd change out the sensor. If you were having sparatic oil pressure drops your engine probably would've already shown signs of freezing, overheating, etc..


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

asleepz said:


> I'd change out the sensor. If you were having sparatic oil pressure drops your engine probably would've already shown signs of freezing, overheating, etc..


I don't think it's the sensor, the engine did show me that it's not getting oil. The other day I replaced the valve seals because when I bought it, it was smoking. Got past that though. When I was driving it home, a lifter froze on me and began to knock. I'm thinkin it's either my oil pump, my bearings, or my pickup tube is clogged.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If it were any of the items you just mentioned, your rods would begin clanking long before your lifters would seize. Clogged lifters is a big possibility. 

My 85 turbo had a somewhat larger range of oil pressure, but I also used 15W40 in the summer. I saw about 10-12 psi at idle and 45 plus at cruise. Some chilly mornings it would hit 90 psi at idle for the first couple minutes.....


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am thinkin my problem lies in my oil pump and/or bearings. Changing these is obviously going to be a big job. I dont wanna pull the whole motor and change those to find out thats not my problem either. Im considering just ditching this motor and replacing it with a new block. Anybody know where to find a decent one? It will be going into an 88 NA Z.


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

GRRRR! Changed the oil pump and rod bearings...still wont hold oil pressure! WTF? Is it my cam bearings? Or my main bearings? Cam bearings means replacement heads. I'd rather sell it. Anybody interested in an 88 red 5 sp w/ t-tops?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

how much oil are you putting in, and where did you buy the new sensor from?


----------

